# Irillyth, Shadow Spectres Phoenix Lord



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

For some reason this guy is a real pain to photograph, finally got a sort of reasonable shot him:










And here he is hangin' with his homies:










All the shadow spectres are really lovely models, if somewhat fiddly to paint - I definitely recommend painting the bodies and the guns/arms separately.

I'm kinda swinging between liking and hating the paint scheme I've chosen for them - the metallic green hasn't turned out quite like I hoped...

What's the hivemind wisdom on stripping resin models anyway? Dettol? (I'm UK based),

I've updated my web album of my eldar army, if you really want to OD on mostly 2nd Ed skittle Eldar, hit the link below 

https://picasaweb.google.com/116814437671417784726/EldarArmy?authuser=0&authkey=Gv1sRgCIeq8O_p8LX55gE&feat=directlink

Cheers,

Nick


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

the light is in the wrong place,that why it was difficult to photo graph, you want the light to be behind you if its sunlight.

excellent work, i have just ordered them myself after reading about them in IA11 have some rep


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I have these sat on my desk primed and ready for painting (like every other model I own...)

You've done a good job on them, I quite like the metallic green. But as b&k said, you need the sun to be behind you in order for them to photograph properly.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Excellent models. I was hoping someone would post some of these up.

The Metallic Green looks good from what i can see, it reflects the Fluff given effects of the Spectre Holofields quite well. Though i would have expected the Prism Rifle Gems to be of lighter colour but that's simply a personal choice.

+Rep

SGMAlice


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

I may actually buy some of these now, every time I see them I am pushed that little bit more towards them  nice painting there


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words (and the rep!)

Managed to take a slightly better photo:










And a here's a pretty decent closeup on 3 of the spectres:










Need to sort out a new camera and a lightbox setup I think 

Cheers


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

The new photos are much better. Again, great job on these.


----------

